# Full Suspension Freeride Trike



## londonlad (Oct 2, 2004)

I can't remember where I got this picture from...is this a real bike or is it a joke???
I'm sure four year olds would love it mind you!


----------



## londonlad (Oct 2, 2004)

londonlad said:


> I can't remember where I got this picture from...is this a real bike or is it a joke??? I'm sure four year olds would love it mind you!


Upon a closer look, I just realized it is a two-wheeler, not a three-wheeler, although it's modelled on the classic tricycle design.


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

londonlad said:


> Upon a closer look, I just realized it is a two-wheeler, not a three-wheeler, although it's modelled on the classic tricycle design.


 Or the antique-classic bicycle design.


----------



## s1ngletrack (Aug 31, 2004)

That's sick! I wonder how it would hold up on the drops with that cantilevered stem?


----------



## Mike627 (Jul 2, 2004)

COmtbiker12 said:


> Or the antique-classic bicycle design.


they're called pennyfarthings and some people love them. i dont doubt its real.


----------



## orthopt (Oct 30, 2004)

The front shock appears to be next to worthless considering that the cranks mount directly to the front axle...


----------



## Shibby (Jan 13, 2004)

orthopt said:


> The front shock appears to be next to worthless considering that the cranks mount directly to the front axle...


 Mayve it takes some of the rattle out of your arms though...


----------



## orthopt (Oct 30, 2004)

Like the Ibis Zaszbo (sp?)?


----------



## AlanB (Jan 12, 2004)

They should call it the ENDO.


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

never seen one of those before...
looks like a useless item.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

where did you find that at


----------



## tgreathead (Mar 8, 2004)

check it out

http://www.q-bike.com.tw/

i guess it's real


----------



## londonlad (Oct 2, 2004)

*Q bikes*



tgreathead said:


> check it out
> http://www.q-bike.com.tw/
> i guess it's real


Thanks for confirming that and passing on that web-site! I guess the design is inspired by the 1870s Italian classical bike look (penny farthing?). I spoke to someone who couldn't access the q-bike.com web-site, so I'm posting a few of the pictures here. Apparently they have three models: kids, teen, and adult. Interestingly the teen and adult bikes (Time Rider 2.0 and 2.6) have a gearbox with a 1:1.96 gear ratio. What do you think they would be like to ride? The bikes look like more like a novelty item, the geometry doesn't look very comfortable for riding. With the small rear wheel I doubt the performance would be real great? And at 14.80kgs, the adult bike is awfully heavy too! Fun just as a gimmick or toy bike perhaps? Riding them on the street would get you some second looks though!


----------



## londonlad (Oct 2, 2004)

*Amazing.*

Amazing. People actually ride these things!


----------



## Jwiffle (Jan 26, 2004)

londonlad said:


> Amazing. People actually ride these things!


notice that no one is actually riding them in any of the pictures!


----------



## londonlad (Oct 2, 2004)

*q-bike at Interbike?*



Jwiffle said:


> notice that no one is actually riding them in any of the pictures!


Q-bike's website says they had a booth at InterBike. Is that where these pics are from perhaps?


----------



## londonlad (Oct 2, 2004)

*Two more...*

Two more...


----------



## jnl1105 (Oct 3, 2011)

i just found one of these, i think i'll pick it up since i have a 36" penny


----------

